# Where do I find comfort masks like 3M8500 ?



## woodtoyZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi-
I use to by 3M 8500 comfort masks in packs of 50 for under $10 several years ago. Im on my last one and they have been discontinued. I almost died when I saw the prices of dust masks at the big stores. I just do hobby work with pine so I am looking for an inexpensive replacement. Any advice?
Thanks
Ken


----------



## rkevins (May 18, 2010)

try gimplers their prices are pretty good


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

You might try this site.

http://www.khlexpress.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10001&catalogId=10001&productId=12624&parentId=0


----------



## woodtoyZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the links!


----------

